# PHARMACOMSTORE Pharmatest E 500 cycle



## Jmclane88 (May 4, 2018)

Hey everybody, I see on here some negative reviews of Pharmacom, I just did my first cycle from them with great results. Make sure you are using the legit site PHARMACOMSTORE (pharmacomstore.ws). They have alot of 3rd party fakers out there peddling bs using the pharmacom name. Anyways I'm 30 6'2", I have ran Test E and Tren Acitate in the past and always lost my gains from lack of discipline. Tried to do the all natty but severely platued around 210lbs. Decided on trying a cylcle again, I gave Pharmacom a shot. Heres a log of it my cycle.
Pharmatest E 500 - 250mg per 2.5days (7weeks)
------- waited 1.5 weeks----------
Pharmacom Clomos (pct) 150mg/day (9days)
100mg/day (8 days)
50mg/day (7days)

Towards week 6 I got upto 240lbs, and was holding a decent amount of water. After PCT of clomid, continuing my same exercise routine, and closely counting my macros, I ended up 222lbs and alot leaner than I started off as. A solid 12lbs of gains! Hope that helps some body out there.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 4, 2018)

Pharmacom lmfao,  is this post a joke or another shill pushing that garbage I wouldn't wipe my ass with. Pharmacom is bullshit. Don't waste your cash.


----------



## mugzy (May 4, 2018)

??? its impossible for the OP to post a link without 25 posts.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 4, 2018)

Pharmacom has some nice labels and boxes... that’s all I know dk about their quality or if their stuff is actually good


----------



## Mr P (May 6, 2018)

are you saying 500 mg 10 ml vial of test ???

That's a red flag if so to me, 300 mg the most on a 10 ml vial, can't go further than 300 mg on any 10 ml vial never. too much for the compound to fit in.


----------



## Spongy (May 6, 2018)

admin said:


> ??? its impossible for the OP to post a link without 25 posts.



it doesn't show up as a click through link, but it was a link to an online store.  


edit: Original post has been restored since it's not a live link


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2018)

Jmclane88 said:


> Hey everybody, I see on here some negative reviews of Pharmacom, I just did my first cycle from them with great results. Make sure you are using the legit site PHARMACOMSTORE (pharmacomstore.ws). They have alot of 3rd party fakers out there peddling bs using the pharmacom name. Anyways I'm 30 6'2", I have ran Test E and Tren Acitate in the past and always lost my gains from lack of discipline. Tried to do the all natty but severely platued around 210lbs. Decided on trying a cylcle again, I gave Pharmacom a shot. Heres a log of it my cycle.
> Pharmatest E 500 - 250mg per 2.5days (7weeks)
> ------- waited 1.5 weeks----------
> Pharmacom Clomos (pct) 150mg/day (9days)
> ...



It's your first post. Can you explain why anyone here would give a shit about your opinion on a source?


----------



## Chillinlow (May 6, 2018)

I am just waiti in Pharmacon 500mg/ml tren to keep up with the test, only a g every pin&#55357;&#56900;


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 6, 2018)

I'm just going to warn you now...  the PIP can suck with double dose testosterone.  I know someone who did a thigh injection with higher concentration test and he was bitching for days about the pain.  It was so bad, he couldn't squat or do any other leg work.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 7, 2018)

Jmclane88 said:


> Make sure you are using the legit site PHARMACOMSTORE (pharmacomstore.ws).Pharmatest E 500 - 250mg per 2.5days (7weeks)After PCT of clomid, continuing my same exercise routine, and closely counting my macros, I ended up 222lbs and alot leaner than I started off as. A solid 12lbs of gains!



7 weeks of testosterone E then after the pct you are leaner and 12 pounds of solid gains & by that you mean lean muscle mass probably right 

STFU you bloody ignoramus


----------



## Grejbgik (May 9, 2018)

The highest test per ML  is 330. Its Impossible  to have 500mg per 1 ml if that was the case u would get very bad pip


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> The highest test per ML  is 330. Its Impossible  to have 500mg per 1 ml if that was the case u would get very bad pip



Statements like this ensure that people won't bother listening to anything you have to say. 

500mg/ml is possible.

You're obviously no chemist. Neither am I. But I do know a chemist who makes a 600mg/ml test blend.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 9, 2018)

Grejbgik said:


> The highest test per ML you would ever want to pin is 330. Its possible  to have 500mg per 1 ml just don’t pin it without deluting it



there fixed it for him


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 6, 2018)

I've used Pharmacons test 300mg/ml and Tren 200mg/ml. Both were mixed easters oh and I forgot I tried their dball, I had no problem on their stuff and I also didn't know anyone was faking their gear.

All I know is that everything I got from them was legit. Pretty painful stuff though, so I can't imagine what 500mg/ml would feel like.


----------



## uprightrow6969 (Jun 20, 2018)

interested in trying these guys out

have heard many positive reviews.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Very interesting....


----------

